# Knitpicks, Addi turbo, Denise needles?



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

As a new knitter, I am finding my Susan Bates circular are sticking, and looking into investing into a nice set. Which ones do you use? Anyone use the Knitpicks Harmony needles?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm new to serious (sock) knitting. I bought Harmony double points and really like the feel of them compared to the cheaper ones or even bamboo's I bought. I have not done circular, so I cannot say for that.

Angie


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

I have the nickle plated knit picks interchangeable and smaller sized fixed circulars and love them, I also have one addi lace turbo circular and love it too.

I haven't tried harmony or zephyr needles but expect that I'll order one of each to try them the next time I order from knit picks. I have some bamboo needles and some Boye (bought at wallyworld) that pretty well stay in the bag - unused.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, bought the nickle plated circular tonight- will have to use my smaller Susan Bates circular for now.... the harmony double pointed sound wonderful. I like the no slip idea for socks. In the middle of my first socks- this board has been great inspiration.


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

I use the Susan Bates Quicksilver circular needles and don't seem to have that problem. But, someday I would like to get a set of cadillac needles.


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

I still haven't decided either on which to buy. I did purchase a sixe 8 16 inch circular addi turbo off of craigslist for $9.00 (I hope that was a good price) and I love using it. But, they are sooooooo expensive to buy the set. :grit:


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

I bought myself a set of the Knitpicks Harmony interchangeables for Christmas and I love them!!! I bought a 40 in cable to do Magic loop and a couple of the bigger size needles in additiion to the set. The joins are extremely smooth and I really like the "feel" of the needles. I had tried the nickel plates ones that I friend of mine has and thought that they were a little slippery - especially when working with alpaca. I love my KP and don't really see the need to use anything else!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I have the Harmony's in DP's and the circular set. I like them alot and Knit-picks is real good if you have a problem. Of all the others these are my favorites.


----------

